# My betta is not active anymore. It looks like he's dying...



## soleilvie

I've only been able to successfully feed my fish once or twice in the past week because he doesn't come up for food. I hadn't seen him for the past two days so I lifted up his rock and he barely moved. Now he's just lying by the side of the rock. It looks like he's "panting" or something. I'm really not sure what's wrong.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 gal
What temperature is your tank? 80F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes, but I don't have it on because it's summer and my room is very warm (the water gets to 80 degrees by itself)
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Usually every other day but he hasn't eaten for a few days

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every few weeks (my tank is cycled)
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10-20
pH: 8
Hardness: I don't know exactly, but I know my water is hard
Alkalinity: Unknown

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He looks very pale and has clamped fins
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He doesn't swim around, just stays in one place at the bottom of the tank
When did you start noticing the symptoms? On and off for the past two months
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I've had him for about a year, plus however long he was in the pet store for

Here's a picture of him:


----------



## soleilvie

Managed to get this shot of the top of his head. It's not velvet is it? :-(



















I just changed some of the water and added some salt. Not sure what else I can do...


----------



## newbie32

You might want to float a small cup in his tank or lower the water level so he can get air easier.


----------



## Creat

I suggest taking him out of the tank and keeping another fish in their maybe to keep the cycle and getting him into a quarantine situation where you can change his water everyday and keep him near the surface... try to lure him to eat with frozen bloodworms or daphnia he looks very thin... you could also add epsom salt to maybe see if that would help 1tsp/gal


----------



## Oldfishlady

Poor fella...he looks pretty bad......as Creat suggested...get him in a small QT container so he doesn't have to struggle to get air and then start Epsom salt 2tsp/gal, tannins along with 100% daily water changes...

Use something small that can be floated in the heated tank to maintain a water temp of 76-77F-this container needs to be clear, barebottom and attached to the side so it doesn't sink or get knocked around by the filter...cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to retain the heat and humidity for his labyrinth

Pre-mix the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water, add the tannins to steep and use this water for the 100% daily water changes for the next 10-14 days....but first make a couple of 50% with this pre-mixed treatment water every 2 hours X 2...then start the 100% in 24hr

I wouldn't worry about food right now...once he start to feel better and become active again...then offer small frequent feeding.....

Don't give up too soon...but don't let him suffer either......if he doesn't respond to the treatment within 3 days or he looks to be suffering...do what is right by him......proper euthanasia and disposal....but lets hope he responds....good luck and keep us posted.....


----------



## soleilvie

Thank you for the suggestions. I have moved him to a smaller container and will start the treatment. I have some API aquarium salt - will that work?

If it comes down to it, what is the proper way to euthanize him? This is my first fish so I'm really not sure.


----------



## bettafish15

Just because your tank is cycled does not mean you don't do 30-40% water changes *every week*. This could be something caused by bad water quality.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Epsom salt IMO will work better than aquarium salt.....you can usually find Epsom salt in the pharmacy dept at most stores....and its pretty cheap......

The fasted most humane way to euthanize a small fish is also the hardest way for some hobbyist and that is decapitation with a sharp knife......another ways is to use an overdose of Clove oil that can be found at some pharmacies or freezing.......
Proper disposal is by burying , burning or wrapping in newspaper and throwing in the trash...Never Flush a dead or dying fish...it is cruel and can have a negative impact on the environment.....


----------



## soleilvie

bettafish15 said:


> Just because your tank is cycled does not mean you don't do 30-40% water changes *every week*. This could be something caused by bad water quality.


I've heard so many different things. I've been doing partial water changes every 2-3 weeks for the past year (since my tank was cycled) but only now is my fish showing signs of illness.

:/


----------



## Oldfishlady

Sometimes it is just a matter of time......even in cycled tanks without lots of live plants you can get a build up of nitrate and high nitrate can lower the fish immune response and also sudden changes in nitrate can shock the fish when you make large volume water changes....you also have DOC's that build up over time that can be harmful to fish and many other things that happen naturally in the tank and since it is a closed system the only way to control it....is with regular water changes....


----------



## Sakura8

Yup. Soleilvie, you may hear lots of conflicting things about water changes in the future so here's a tip that will help you know which advice to listen to.

*You can never have too many water changes. *

A betta's best defense against anything is fresh water and lots of it. Someone probably told you that because your tank was cycled you didn't have to change the water much, but that's not true. With a cycled five gallon tank, I'd recommend you change 50% of the water one week and 100% of the water the next week, alternating like that. That is, follow that regimen when your fish is healthy again. For now, follow OFL's advice.

I'm really sorry your fish is so sick now but you're on the right track to being a good betta owner because you're seeking help for your little friend. Everyone here was once a first-time fish owner who made mistakes too, so don't feel bad. Hang in there.


----------



## Oldfishlady

On a filtered tank..I wouldn't make any 100%...not needed especially with an established nitrogen cycle in a 5gal.....water changes on 5gal filtered would be 50% weekly with vacuum to maintain water quality....


----------



## Sakura8

Oh yeah, forgot about the nitrogen cycle. Thanks OFL.


----------



## BETTACRADLE

you said :-

How often do you perform a water change? Every few weeks (my tank is cycled)
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 30

Lol , u cannot change betta tank water Every few weeks even ur tank is 5 gal , I changed mine every 2 days and I am using small vases or jars around 4 litres (1 gallon) jars.

The poor fella looks like hes having some kind of disease, and do u know betta poos are the prime caused for betta fish disease. Let me ask u how do u feel like if I put u in a jar and no change water for u for Every few week and the only thing u get is to smell ur poo all over and all over again for Every few weeks. Will u be sick if u are in the betta situation hah?, lol bettas need to be changed water every 2-3 days, because their poo carries a lot of bacterial. so better u put it in a small container and changes water every 2 -3 days. Your fish will look and feel healthier I guaranteee u that. 

Don't listen to what other people say like it's cruel to keep bettas in small containers, I kept mine in small containers but they are all very happy lol cause if u changes water every 2-3 days is like u taking ur pet dog out for a walk in the park, sure they be happy lol.

And by changing water every 2-3 days is like giving them refreshed water , I also put them in a tub where i will move the currents of water with a stick so that they can exercise by swimming against the current lol, For me its healthfy for betta's but for some fish trainers , they training it to have muscles to fight lol, but of course I love bettas and dun fight them , this is just a method of getting bettas live longer lives free from disease lol. Trust me u will see the difference in bettas if u do that


----------



## DormDrax

Oldfishlady said:


> "The fasted most humane way to euthanize a small fish is also the hardest way for some hobbyist and that is decapitation with a sharp knife......"
> "Proper disposal is by burying , burning or wrapping in newspaper and throwing in the trash..."


... I'm blaming you if I have nightmares tonight


----------



## soleilvie

Well, after moving him to a smaller container and treating the water for 5 days I saw no change. He was still limp and had labored breathing. I moved him back to the tank for a little while because I wanted him to spend his last moments in the home I created for him. He looked so poor and helpless. I did what I thought was best: put him down. 

I really do appreciate all the responses I got from this. Thanks for helping me out.

Rest in peace, Vie. :-(


----------



## Sakura8

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear you lost Vie.  You did your best and you even gave him the dignity of spending his last days in his own home. My sympathies.


----------

